# Looking to sub in NW Indiana



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Looking to sub out this winter. I carry all of the proper insurance needed and have 4 yrs exp. I work 24 on and off 48 so I have a lot of down time. If interested drop me a pm. 

John


----------



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

www.arcticsnowandice.com give them a call i sub for them no problems getting paid


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

How well do they pay? Do they cover Lake and Porter counties?


----------



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

2 weeks after invoice . hourly rate depends truck and blade i think the going like 65 to 85dollar. ive sub for them for about 5 years now . no problems on pay.


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

I filled out thier app. Hopefully Ill here something.

John


----------



## 1olddog2 (Jan 5, 2005)

anything yet ?????????????


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Nothing yet, Maybe to early? Hope to hear something either way.

J


----------



## dmerrell89 (Nov 16, 2007)

This guy is good to work for, very reasonable, will tell you what he wants, pays quick... great guy to work for, helped him last year with some plowing.


----------

